# Howzit from South Africa



## grunjhed (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi everyone out there. Found this forum from the omnipotent Google...

Thought I would say hello to and give a very quick intro about myself. I have studied Judo and Karate for many years and had a long-ish layoff from the Martial Arts due to various reasons. I am now looking into joining a Kung Fu school and looking at a more holistic approach to training other than banging out millions of punches, kicks and throws.

Anyone in SA give me a shout, altho we are in the stone age in Africa so doubt it hahaha!


----------



## Nolerama (Mar 6, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## JBrainard (Mar 6, 2009)

Ave.


----------



## seasoned (Mar 6, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy, also, good luck on your Kung Fu journey.


----------



## morph4me (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 6, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 6, 2009)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## stickarts (Mar 6, 2009)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## arnisador (Mar 7, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 7, 2009)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## bowser666 (Mar 7, 2009)

Welcome to MT and enjoy your stay!!!


----------



## grunjhed (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome everyone. Went for my first Tai Chi and Kung Fu lesson... Wow, what a difficult concept to grasp coming from a karate background, but sheesh, talk about effective!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 8, 2009)

Welcome to MartialTalk and we are excited to have you here!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 8, 2009)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Hagakure (Mar 8, 2009)

Hey mate, enjoy it here, it's a cool place.


----------



## MasterWright (Mar 13, 2009)

Welcome Howzit!

I'll trade our Canadian winter for your weather, right now.


----------



## sparky12 (Mar 13, 2009)

Welcome to MT. 



grunjhed said:


> Thanks for the welcome everyone. Went for my first Tai Chi and Kung Fu lesson... Wow, what a difficult concept to grasp coming from a karate background, but sheesh, talk about effective!


 
 Depending on what type of kung fu you are learning you might have a lot to unlearn as some of the concepts are really different. Have fun.
Regards, Don


----------



## grunjhed (Mar 14, 2009)

MasterWright said:


> Welcome Howzit!
> 
> I'll trade our Canadian winter for your weather, right now.



Haha thanks MasterWright. My name is actually Ryan 

Howzit is the way we say hello in South Africa. So the thread title should rather read 'Hello from South Africa' 

Yes, it is a tough life when ever day of the week is 30 degrees and sunny... although the way the weather works here it is nice and sunny in the week and rainy at the weekends... bad luck but cant have everything!

Thanks for the advise Don (Sparky12), and yes, you are very correct. It is all internal at the beginning until you reach a certain level when it becomes more internal. And yes, having done Karate and Judo I am going to have to 'unlearn' a lot of muscle memory learnt from those styles


----------



## David Weatherly (Mar 18, 2009)

Welcome to the list, enjoy!


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 27, 2009)

Glad to have ya here!


----------



## Aikicomp (Mar 27, 2009)

welcome

Michael


----------

